# 1DX mark II pushed 6EV - comparison to other cameras



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

I had an opportunity to briefly play with preproduction 1DX mark II and get some RAW images with me home...

So, here is it! The most anticipated photo taken with the 1DX mark II - THE REAR CAP PHOTO at ISO100! 

Anyway on slightly more serious note, I compared it to my little collection of rear cap photos, namely 1D mark III, 1D mark IV, 1Ds mark III, 1DX and Sony A7.

First the good news, 1DXII is best Canon camera I've tested till this time, in this demanding discipline, hurray!

Well, time for the bad news, it's still worse than Sony A7 < ISO400...

My observations:
- 1DXII is finally able to beat my long time Canon ISO100 favorite, the 1D mark III from 2007
- It's interesting to examine the "full" images, which when resized, nicely shows the different noise patterns
- at ISO100, A7 noise is lower than 1DXII, but Canon noise is slightly "finer" in my eyes
- in "full" images is interesting to look at current leaks (I hope it's the right designation). 1DsIII starts at ISO200, 1DIII and A7 starts at ISO400, 1DIV at ISO800 and 1DX shows some at ISO3200
- 1DXII shows absolutely NO PATTERN at any ISO
- at ISO3200 1DX looks cleaner at 100%, but 1DXII is free of the pattern...after seeing this, I really regret, that I didn't take the images at higher ISOs too with 1DXII

Some technical points:
- I've used CaptureOne 9.1, which unfortunately doesn't support 1DXII, so I've converted the files with Adobe DNG converter and opened them in C1.
- as you can see from screenshots, exposure was pushed 4 stops and shadows to 100%, this roughly equals 6EV push
- noise reduction and sharpening was set to 0
- 1DsIII ISO400 file is missing
- 1DsIII highest native ISO is 1600, this settings was used in ISO3200 comparison

Please keep in mind, those are images from preproductin 1DXII, the performance can change, but I don't expect this happen... And secondly, this is very narrow test of many aspects of camera and sensor performance, so please don't judge entire camera according this one very specific and in real live not so important discipline!

If you are interested doing more in-depth analysis, feel free to PM me, I will share the original RAW files with you, but please send me links to your previous analysis, I was asked not to share the files publicly and I want them go to the right hands!

And finally the images (Let's DRoll! 8)):

*ISO100 Full*

*ISO100 100%*

*ISO200 Full*

*ISO200 100%*

*ISO400 Full*

*ISO400 100%*

*ISO800 Full*

*ISO800 100%*

*ISO3200 Full*

*ISO3200 100%*


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Mar 26, 2016)

interesting - thanks for the post and testing


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Which camera is the A701? Just the vanilla, plain, Sony A7?



Yes, the original A7. 01 is just filename index number. I bought it 2 years ago, I use it next to my 1DsIII and 1DIV, when I want smaller body.


----------



## zim (Mar 26, 2016)

And when C1 and dxo get their act together that smooth noise, what there is of it, will be gone. 
I really prefer how C1 handles RAW files over Adobe
If I could afford it I'd buy it, can't wait for the 5d4!!


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Interesting that the 1DIII, 1DIV and 1DsIII all have a light plume in the lower right corner of the image at ISO 3200.



Probably heat bleed from a non-optimally positioned chip.


----------



## d (Mar 26, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that the 1DIII, 1DIV and 1DsIII all have a light plume in the lower right corner of the image at ISO 3200.
> ...



Yes, but it's strange that three different bodies and models would each exhibit the same issue at the same point on the imaging sensor.

d.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2016)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting, BRunner.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 26, 2016)

d said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I presume those three cameras are architecturally quite similar. They're same series cameras (FF vs. APS-H notwithstanding) from the same era. Engineers obviously like to reuse solutions.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 26, 2016)

d said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



The 5D3 does that too, in the same place.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2016)

d said:


> Yes, but it's strange that three different bodies and models would each exhibit the same issue at the same point on the imaging sensor.



Amp glow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Sharlin. 
More than that, management prefer engineers to reuse solutions. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sharlin said:


> Engineers obviously like to reuse solutions.


----------

